# '66 dash is out now a PROBLEM



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I removed the dash pad, radio, heater control, driver's seat, gauges etc. Then I see the remaining metal dash that holds front speaker, glove box, and fits up to the windshield needs some work and repainted. I have looked in the Restoration Guide and it shows this as separate piece "panel asm- instrument". I can't figure how it comes out or if it comes out.I have been under the dash and see no welds or bolts holding it below the glass and the width if the interior. This all started by just wanting the wood on the dash replaced. Can anyone help answer if the remaing dash comes out? 
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop'66


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

dreading taking mine apart next winter, could always take the windshield out to finish the top and POR 15 the bottom from underneath. Don't you just love work on top of work....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It doesn't come out. It's part of the cowl section. Removal of the glass is the best way to get access to repair it. I had the channels on both front and rear windows of my '65 restored in '83-'84, and they still are fine. The key is to not leat leaves and pine needles get under the trim where they turn into soil and hold moisture. Not a hard area to work on, but the glass needs to come out..........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good idea to take your cowl vent off every year before storage and clean that out, its easy and thats the ledge where all the maple helicopters and crap find a home, i por15'd that area too then painted it epoxy black for good measure. my inside just has a bit of surface scale that i could not get right next to the windshield was able to get a little paint over it with some creative masking and spraying.


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
I guess the windshield is coming out.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Easiest way.*



Miami Ragtop said:


> Thanks Guys,
> I guess the windshield is coming out.
> Miami Ragtop


I'm pulling the windshield on my 67. Just needs paint but pulling it will save a lot of hassle. Same; wanted to install wood veneer; one step leads to 4 to 5 others. Oh well.... its a hobby. :willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hahahahahahahha...!!!!! Welcome to the "club"...:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah, Eric just wanted to put front brake pads on and look at his car now.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree was "just gonna clean her up a little":lol:


----------

